# Moser Arco trimmer



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had just about made my mind up to Andis AGC Super 2 speed clippers, but there is an extremely good offer on Moser Arco trimmers at the moment. I would only be trimming Poppy, so these Andis clippers might be overegging the pudding a bit. There again, the Arco is a trimmer rather than clipper ... Would they be up to the job? I do like the idea of a cordless clipper, but have had bad experience of batteries failing in the past. We are talking a price difference of around $120 versus $180 (based on UK prices). I hate making decisions!hwell:


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I use this trimmer for face feet and tail and for cutting my husband's hair. I love it - light, easy to hold and comes with a spare battery in case one goes flat whilst trimming. I personally wouldn't use it as a clipper.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are right that the Andis clippers would be more versatile, highhorse - ideally I would like both, but funds will not permit it!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you looking at the Arco or the Mini Arco? I have used the Mini Arco for a standard's FFT. It is nice for skittish dogs because it is quieter and less buzzy than my Oster. It is kind of small for a standard but might work for a toy. It comes with clip-on combs but I have never tried to use them, as I only use it for FFT. My main complaint about the Mini Arco is that it has a proprietary blade (from what I can tell) that isn't cheap and gets dull pretty quickly. I haven't tried having them sharpened.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I *love love love* my Arco Moser, I wouldn't use it for a full body clip, although the batteries charge up fast. They have a blade that goes from 10 to 40, I usually use a 40 on Foxxy, she is in a continental, and a 10 on Baldr FFT and sanitary. I have not noticed that the blades get dull fast


----------

